# Yay I just baught a new bike and I cant wait to get out



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay I just baught a new bike and I cant wait to get out for a ride. We have snow this week so maybe next week.
Cannondale Synapse 2016 Hydrolic Disc, Ultegra.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

that's hot. Congrats. Where do you ride in the area?


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bronx NY, I do all the local tours i.e. : tour de Bronx, Brooklyn, Yonkers Queens, etc. and day rides (50 miles) are on the Bronx river trail and all day century rides are on the South and North county rail trail


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful bike, congrats!!! Love that it occupies a space of honor in your living room.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Great bike. Enjoy many safe rides.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Beautiful bike, congrats!!! Love that it occupies a space of honor in your living room.


yea, you probably can't do that with a fat bike


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice... congrats! new bike day is always a great day!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you're going to display your bike, drive side must face out. It's the law.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> yea, you probably can't do that with a fat bike


Depends. I know a guy with a 17lb fat bike. No prob hanging that on the wall.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tlg said:


> Depends. I know a guy with a 17lb fat bike. No prob hanging that on the wall.


And the tire can be used as a head rest.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*I know, it could have been set up better but it was just for this shot. my wife said*



tlg said:


> If you're going to display your bike, drive side must face out. It's the law.


I know, it could have been set up better but it was just for this shot. my wife said "no way"


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice wall art... Congratulations on the new bike, now take it off the wall and go ride my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

YES, I want to go out. I've been cooped up all winter, me and the bike. I am just waiting for the temp to be above freezing. It was 35 deg when I woke today.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Burrrrrrrr - I feel you brother..... warmer temps are coming :7:


----------

